# Scarab Beetle Grub/Adult Care



## ReignofInvertebrates (Mar 10, 2013)

I had little experience with scarabs and other flower beetles, until i got my first grubs.  I couldn't find any info for the species on the web.  If you know a source for harlequin flower beetle information, please post a link!  Thanks.  Basically, i need to know what to feed them (mine are doing ok for now on veggies), when they will pupate, and any adult care that's important.

Here's one of my larvae


----------



## bugboy3092 (Mar 25, 2016)

Grasshopper99 said:


> I had little experience with scarabs and other flower beetles, until i got my first grubs.  I couldn't find any info for the species on the web.  If you know a source for harlequin flower beetle information, please post a link!  Thanks.  Basically, i need to know what to feed them (mine are doing ok for now on veggies), when they will pupate, and any adult care that's important.
> 
> Here's one of my larvae
> View attachment 113939


I'm a Newbie at breeding beetles as well but know a few things about flower beetles. Grubs prefer a substrate of rotting oak leaves, compost soil, and every now and then they love it if you put some dung from herbivores on the substrate. The dung gives them enough nutrients so that in lab conditions they will pupate in just a few months. Adults eat fruit pollen and nectar.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Mar 25, 2016)

These feed on decaying plant matter. They require a substrate of rotting wood supplemented with rotting leaves. Keep them moist and don't disturb them while they pupate. The adults feed on fruit, nectar, and other sugary liquids.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Mar 26, 2016)

^1+ Do exactly as Tenevanica said and you'll be just fine! Rotten wood and leaves is the substrate you should use, flower scarabs prefer a higher level of rotten leaves in the substrate than wood, unlike rhino beetles.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ReignofInvertebrates (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks guys!  I found a guide back in 2013 when this was posted and successfully raised them


----------

